# Bass club near walton county



## Fishin45 (Apr 20, 2016)

Howdy guys,

I wanted to see if anyone knew of a bass club around walton county. I know there are a bunch but they are Atlanta, acworth etc.

I know about some jon boat clubs but was looking to fish the lakes.

Thanks


----------



## MIKED54 (Apr 26, 2016)

pm sent


----------



## Fishin45 (May 1, 2016)

Thanks Mike but I don't see your pm. Will you try again please when time permits?

Regards


----------



## MIKED54 (May 2, 2016)

pm sent again


----------



## Jrs1016 (Jun 5, 2016)

I'm in Walton and interested as well


----------

